# The wait is over



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Martha Washington kidded to 2 today!

1 doe and 1 buck
The white one is a buck and black is doe.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! They're gorgeous


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful!! I love how different their colors are!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

They're gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are adorable 
You look very happy too


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Awwww!! Cute both!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:leap: :leap: double trouble!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are adorable! Looks like a proud new goat Daddy too! Congrats!! So funny that they are like night and day on color!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats! very nice looking kids.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh yay! Cute babies!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats they are cute. Looks like they inverted their colors.


----------

